
Discord's OAuth permission prompt has joke permissions creating a confusing UX - gommm
https://twitter.com/_ruby/status/1100636502218833921
======
ctrlaltdev
I don't agree with the tweet. I think that on the contrary, it brings
attention to the permissions that are granted.

Way too many people blindly accept those without reading.

Putting a joke there might draw their attention so they actually read what's
in it..

------
ihuman
Is anyone actually confused by a joke permission, or is this just 1 person's
assumption?

